# Benji 7 - 8 month old Bengal needs a new home



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi!

My name is Benji and i'm around 7 - 8 months old.
both my parents are Bengals but i don't think they
covered the breed standard
I am playful and pull a funny face when i'm stroked on the head.
My carers think its kinda cute. I'm not too keen on other cats
but may tolerate 1 i'm also not keen on dogs. If you would like
more info then please contact my carers at...
[email protected] Thank you.

ps. I am currently with foster carers.


----------



## fluffosaur (Dec 10, 2009)

Benji is now settling in with his foster carers (i.e. me and the OH) and is snuffling about the place. =)

I had a friend call me within seconds of me posting on my twitter that I've got a bengal cat up for adoption so fingers and pawsies crossed !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

fluffosaur said:


> Benji is now settling in with his foster carers (i.e. me and the OH) and is snuffling about the place. =)
> 
> I had a friend call me within seconds of me posting on my twitter that I've got a bengal cat up for adoption so fingers and pawsies crossed !!!!!!!!!


Thats great news. lots of kitty vibes for Benji.
And that was a double quick adoption wich of our 
cats that are up for adoption do you want next? 
if you can home them that fast lol  Benji is adorable though. :001_tt1:


----------



## fluffosaur (Dec 10, 2009)

Hahaa!! I just asked her if she'd like several more; she's yet to get back to me on that one though. 

Right, I'm off to go play with Benji now !!


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

I am afraid Benji is definitely not a Bengal.
He looks like a mackerel tabby to me.

However if saying he is a Bengal gives him a better chance of finding a new home then so be it.


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

I noticed that he was not Bengal also.

It may help him find a home faster but then it's taking the risk of him being brought back when the adopters find out he is not Bengal.

Better to be honest in my opinion.


----------



## fluffosaur (Dec 10, 2009)

Luckily his new owners don't care about whether he's a bengal or not. They're adopting him because he's a gorgeous, lovely and friendly little kitty cat. He comes with no paperwork so it's not like he's being touted as a pedigree with false documents or anything like that. The shelter can only know what the previous owner has told them so that's all they can tell anybody else, whch is pretty fair. I'm assuming a serious bengal enthusiast would want to see lineage, documents etc. which he doesn't come with.

If they do bring him back we'll have him without a second thought. We've both completely fallen in love with him. He spent all night on our bed and tried to get INTO the bed with us. It took a bit of effort to remove him from under the duvet to the end of the bed, mostly because the boyfriend didn't want him to be moved. ;p He loves being carried around and was sat on my boyfriend's shoulder last night having a tour of the house !! My friend phoned me within 5 minutes of a pic going on my twitter page and I reckon another 5 and she would have been too late because we'd have realised we wanted him then too. ;p

At the moment he's sat watching my ratties and wondering when his squeaky lunch will be served...

More pics to follow.


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

lauren001 said:


> I am afraid Benji is definitely not a Bengal.
> He looks like a mackerel tabby to me.
> 
> However if saying he is a Bengal gives him a better chance of finding a new home then so be it.


It does state in my first post that...



> both my parents are Bengals but i don't think they
> covered the breed standard


And i wouldn't say a cat is something its not just to get them a new home.

We are also not advertising him as a breeding or stud Bengal.
He is purely for a pet home and has been nutured.
We have given the full story of his background to his foster carer.
And this information will be passed on to new owners.


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

I got the fact that you are advertising him as a Bengal from the title to your post.
"Benji 7 - 8 month old Bengal needs a new home".


> We are also not advertising him as a breeding or stud Bengal.


I don't think the majority of Bengal kittens out there are going to be used for breeding either, the difference being that most kittens advertised as such are actually Bengals.

I am so glad he has found a new home and I am genuinely pleased for him and I am very grateful you and others like you have taken the time to get him rehomed
I don't want to start a row, however pedigree breeders do get slightly annoyed when a pedigree tag is added to a rescue cat that in fact looks nothing like the breed. 
Some cats fair enough do look like they may have Persian/Siamese/Bengal/Birman etc. in them but others clearly don't.

It is just the assumption that they must have pedigree blood somewhere which is in many cases completely wrong and that pedigree cats are ending up in rescue more frequently than they actually do.
Longhaired = Ragdoll/Maine Coon/NFC/Persian/Birman
Tabby = Bengal
Pointed = Siamese


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

Good luck Benji hope you get settled in your new home soon.
You look a lovely cat.


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Very pleased that Benji has found a new home.

You did advertise him as Bengal by saying 'both my parents are Bengal' even if you say they are not breed standard you are saying they are Bengal which they cannot be.

A later poster then said they got a phone call as soon as they put on facebook that they had a Bengal cat for adoption so clearly that has attracted the interest.

Fair enough you have to go on what you are told but clearly you were lied to and I wouldn't re-home any cat as a particular breed (i work in cat rescue) unless I had documented evidence of such.

Without the documents they would be re-homed as 'Bengal lookalike' and nothing more.

However I am very pleased that he has found a lovely new home as he is stunning!


----------



## fluffosaur (Dec 10, 2009)

> A later poster then said they got a phone call as soon as they put on facebook that they had a Bengal cat for adoption so clearly that has attracted the interest.


I'm the foster carer & my friend was interested because he is a kitten, not because he's bengal. I have given her the update that it's very likely he's not pedigree and she said "it doesn't matter, we want him because he's lovely and needs a home."

Kittens tend to get snapped up faster from rescues than older cats so I'm not surprised he's gone quickly at all.


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

We had his sister Chuchi earlier in the year and no one
disputed that she was not Bengal. It is possible however that their parents
were sold to the previous owners friend as pet only and placed on the
none active register but they may have had an accidental mating.

I would prefer not to go in to this any further.
He is a lovely little boy and i'm glad he has found
a new forever home. 

We may be shutting down our rescue because we just don't have the funds
to continue. We have always kept things fair and asked adopters
for a donation of their choosing and have received a mere £5 for a cat.
i am not ungrateful for the donation but we currently have 22 cats
in the house and we are struggling a little.

I will include a few pics of Benji's sister Chuchi, now named Leela,

I would also like to thank everyone for their input and well wishes for Benji,


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

I am afraid I would say she definitely doesn't look anything like a Bengal either. Sorry.


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

her face looks kinda like a bengal but apart from that i wud say no, my grey kitten that i was fostering had spots on her tummy too but she was a regular moggy much and such lke chuchi and the first kitty he defo dont look like a bengal xxx


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

Well whatever she is she is stunning :001_wub: x Well done Purrrrfect for all you do your ace :thumbup:xxx


----------

